# Patrick's Aviation



## Astrodog (15 Dec 2005)

Howdy Fellas,

  Things seem to be a little quiet in here! Anyway, has anybody checked out www.patricksaviation.com ? You definatly should, some cool videos available on this site including 3 CF contributions... A pretty cool Bagotville OJT sortie in a CF-18B, another cool one with Harvard IIs in formation and finally a quick vid with highlights of guided munition deployments from Combat Hammer 2002... all these vids are set to great music and are definatly good 'pump ups' for those who are waiting to become or want to become (like me) a member of the team! Also available are the famed 'fighter fling' series of F-14 sqn vids, very very cool.. anyway most of these d/ls are pretty big but the quality is great and the vids are just fun to watch!

        Andy


----------

